# Robotic assisted hemicolectomy



## nlaaron (Sep 24, 2013)

How do I code a Robotic assisted hemicolectomy? Trocars and laparscopic guidance were used, but another coder told me that all robotic assisted procedures are coded to open. Is this correct? So she suggested I use 44140. Can someone please advise?


----------



## Grintwig (Sep 24, 2013)

I always use the laparoscopic code as per my physicians it is laparoscopically done using the robot.
44204 is the laparoscopic code


----------



## nlaaron (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks! Is it always laparascopic or can it be open?


----------

